# A week left! Any suggestions to pretty him up?



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

Exactly one week until my and Ninja's first ever show! I'm really excited! 

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for getting horses looking nice for shows? Or any suggestions? I wanted to do one of those double french braids on his mane, where there's one on each side? No idea what to do with his tail though haha. Also any bathing tips? As I said earlier, never done this before so it's all new territory, although I have been stalking a lot of the show prep threads lol.

I don't know how much it matters, but the classes I'm doing is led handler, pony club rider/mount, smartest on parade and _maybe_ hunter.

Any help is appreciated! Attached a photo of Ninja so you know what he looks like plus the braid I wanted to do for his mane!

(By the way, the only rules are regarding tack and uniform, so I can pretty much do whatever I want with his mane and such ^^)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is really cute and handsome. I don't have any show prep tips but I do like the double braids. Does he have thick enough hair to do that? It looks like he might.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you are going to clip (legs, coronet band, bridle path, jaw -- please do not remove vibrissae from chin, nose, eyes), and tidy his ear hair, you should do it now so clip marks have some time to smooth over. 
Wash him with a brightening shampoo a few days ahead and keep him rugged. On show day you can apply hoof gloss. 

Make sure your tack is perfectly clean and do it in plenty of time so you don't have to find out you put it back together wrong on show day. 

I don't know what the convention is on tails for your part of the world, but if you leave it loose you should pull the untidy hairs at the top of his dock to create a smooth appearance and make his butt look bigger. Some horses object to their tail hair being pulled and others don't mind in the slightest (stand in a safe place until you know which your horse is!). Only three or four hairs at a time.


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

LoriF said:


> He is really cute and handsome. I don't have any show prep tips but I do like the double braids. Does he have thick enough hair to do that? It looks like he might.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVgZAenjNDE


I think so, it'd probably just be a bit thinner than the photo. We did a single braid a while back, but his mane has grown since then. Thank you by the way!


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

Avna said:


> If you are going to clip (legs, coronet band, bridle path, jaw -- please do not remove vibrissae from chin, nose, eyes), and tidy his ear hair, you should do it now so clip marks have some time to smooth over.
> Wash him with a brightening shampoo a few days ahead and keep him rugged. On show day you can apply hoof gloss.


I did want to clip his legs and maybe his jaw and ears depending on how he goes, just to see how he is with clippers. We'll have to dig them out tomorrow then! Brightening shampoos, are they those coloured ones you see in the stores? Like the bay and shampoo and white? If it is, I can get some tomorrow because we're going to the tack shop.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Color enhancing shampoo is what you described and yes, they will brighten white too.

For what you describe, I would leave his tail alone.
If this is a current picture his tail is full with long top hairs, not busted/broken from rubbing...
If he had a tail with a ragged look to the top, then yes pulling of a few hairs to tidy it...
With emphasis on the rider and tack appearance not so much horse...leave it be.

Being it is winter where you are the horse is in winter splendor of coat...
A nice bath if weather is mild and sun warm to dry the animal.
A very fine mist of baby oil sprayed on a rag, then wipe carefully around the eye where the socket is pronounced, along both sides of the muzzle below the nostril, down the flat of the face and the outline edge of the ear will add a glisten to the face...then continue on and go over the horses body but be extremely careful in the saddle and girth/cinch area as this is a polish and slick = saddle slippage.
I would suggest trying this at home first to see if you like the look and effect it gives so you can remove it when bathing the horse...
Only add a shine/glistening product _just before going in the ring _as it attracts dust/dirt and can make a horse immaculate in appearance now look dusty and dirty especially if to much is used and applied.
Less is better and more appealing in looks.

Hoof polish on hooves you scrubbed clean at home of built-up mud and caked on debris...then paint them.
It the hoof product dries to a shine, remember at home you need to clean that product off so the hooves again can breathe. 

Winter time and thicker coat, do not use a tight cutting clipper blade as you will take off to much coat and instead of enhancing, it could really detract from appearances.
Now though is the time if you are going to clip so tracks blend you will possibly make with having that winter thick coat to contend with too.
I would clean up legs of just removing/blending the long hairs gone off the back or leg and bottom/back of the fetlock/ankle.
Carefully trim the coronet band line if it is really long and shaggy looking, again it is winter where you are and anything you touch is going to really show.
A clean bridlepath, edge the ear and remove long tufts sticking out {horse benefits from this keeping debris out of the ear as ear hair is meant to do}...there is really no need to whistle clean the ear interior.
I would clean up the underside of the jaw & jowl area, remove/trim the muzzle hairs that are long and really unsightly.
I also do eye feelers to leave them a few inches long so they stick out from the face for feelers not laying against the face doing nothing to warn the horse they are to close to a object before bumping it...same way I would clip the muzzle actually and for the same reason.
Much of what you do is dependent upon your horse and how they accept being clipped.
If a fight, is it truly worth it? Not to me.
If quiet and allowing, a better appearing job can be accomplished...
What you do is also very dependent upon how horses are presented for shows in your area by competitors.


The mane will be so pretty in that braid you showed...a lot of work to do I imagine. 
Take the braid out as soon as you can at shows end so the horse not get itchy and rub, rubbing huge parts of his mane out or damaged.

Whatever you decide to do, remember the goal is to enhance the appearance...so only do that which you have done before so close to show date so no gouging of coat or scalping takes place which doesn't enhance but detracts honestly.
Practice things when you won't be in the show-ring on what you like and what you not and learn how your horse will react to certain things done with/to them with machinery.
Spotlessly clean tack and you, a smile on your face and have a great time of fun.
Pictures to share..._we love pictures!! _:smile:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo.._


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The double braid looks lovely and with his tail tidied and a shine on his coat he’ll look great for all the classes other than the Hunter class if they run the Hunter classes in Australia the same as they do in the UK. 
If the horses have to actually look like the one of the standard hunter types as classified by showing definitions and your horse fits in to one of them he would also have to be presented as a Hunter. That means a short pulled mane that’s braided/plaited and a tail that’s normally pulled rather than braided and cut so it’s squared off about 5 or 6 inches below the hock depending how he carries it


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

horselovinguy said:


> Color enhancing shampoo is what you described and yes, they will brighten white too.
> 
> For what you describe, I would leave his tail alone.
> If this is a current picture his tail is full with long top hairs, not busted/broken from rubbing...
> ...


His tail is pretty good, there's a bit up the top that sticks out but whenever I just brush it down with detangler or water it stays down, so I'll probably just do that. 



horselovinguy said:


> Winter time and thicker coat, do not use a tight cutting clipper blade as you will take off to much coat and instead of enhancing, it could really detract from appearances.
> Now though is the time if you are going to clip so tracks blend you will possibly make with having that winter thick coat to contend with too.
> I would clean up legs of just removing/blending the long hairs gone off the back or leg and bottom/back of the fetlock/ankle.
> Carefully trim the coronet band line if it is really long and shaggy looking, again it is winter where you are and anything you touch is going to really show.
> ...


I just realised I'm not sure if we've got those clip guard things? That stop the clip from being too short? I can't remember what its called, but if we don't have one I'll probably just use scissors.

I'll definitely take LOTS of photos haha! Thanks for all your help


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

jaydee said:


> The double braid looks lovely and with his tail tidied and a shine on his coat he’ll look great for all the classes other than the Hunter class if they run the Hunter classes in Australia the same as they do in the UK.
> If the horses have to actually look like the one of the standard hunter types as classified by showing definitions and your horse fits in to one of them he would also have to be presented as a Hunter. That means a short pulled mane that’s braided/plaited and a tail that’s normally pulled rather than braided and cut so it’s squared off about 5 or 6 inches below the hock depending how he carries it


Honestly I'm not entirely sure how they do the Hunter here - it is just a Pony Club show, so it definitely won't be as high class, I guess, as some other shows. But I've never done one before. I'm mostly going off of what the girl who helped organised the show said. She did mention having to braid the mane, I'll clarify with her later.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

duskexx said:


> Honestly I'm not entirely sure how they do the Hunter here - it is just a Pony Club show, so it definitely won't be as high class, I guess, as some other shows. But I've never done one before. I'm mostly going off of what the girl who helped organised the show said. She did mention having to braid the mane, I'll clarify with her later.


I had a quick look and your Hunter classes are the same as they are in the UK. 
Of course the horse communities over there (UK) are far more concentrated as a lot of people squashed into a small space, but even at local shows and definitely at Pony Club and Riding Club the turn out standards are the same as at higher level


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

jaydee said:


> The double braid looks lovely and with his tail tidied and a shine on his coat he’ll look great for all the classes other than the Hunter class if they run the Hunter classes in Australia the same as they do in the UK.
> If the horses have to actually look like the one of the standard hunter types as classified by showing definitions and your horse fits in to one of them he would also have to be presented as a Hunter. That means a short pulled mane that’s braided/plaited and a tail that’s normally pulled rather than braided and cut so it’s squared off about 5 or 6 inches below the hock depending how he carries it


Interesting! Here, hunters always have braided tails, not pulled, and the longer and fuller the tail, the better, it seems, with those (stupid) fake tails being very popular.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

SteadyOn said:


> Interesting! Here, hunters always have braided tails, not pulled, and the longer and fuller the tail, the better, it seems, with those (stupid) fake tails being very popular.


Hunter classes in the UK, Australia and NZ have zero in common with the US and Canadian classes.
Two entirely different things


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

jaydee said:


> Hunter classes in the UK, Australia and NZ have zero in common with the US and Canadian classes.
> Two entirely different things


That's (hopefully!) a good thing. It's gotten so stylized here that it has absolutely nothing to do with "hunter" anymore.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> That's (hopefully!) a good thing. It's gotten so stylized here that it has absolutely nothing to do with "hunter" anymore.


What! The horse hunts the fence here(usa), not a fox!
A quick internet search turns up that both hunters are judged on the horses movement, low knee action and a little point of the toe. Many more differences than that though.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Filou said:


> What! The horse hunts the fence here(usa), not a fox!
> A quick internet search turns up that both hunters are judged on the horses movement, low knee action and a little point of the toe. Many more differences than that though.


I've never heard of it as "hunting the fence." Do you have a source on that? Every single article I've seen -- including ones about North American shows -- talks about the discipline being based on fox hunting out in the field -- even though it has, intentionally or not, become its own thing. Wouldn't jumpers and eventers on cross country courses also be "hunting the fence" if that's all it means?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don’t know anything about the ‘hunt the fence’ thing so can’t comment
It’s likely that the classes started out the same but the US ones evolved in to something different and also branched out to include the various hunt seat classes that don’t exist in the UK.
If you look at the criteria for the horse performance then they look very similar but the UK, Australia and NZ leans very much more towards the Hunter also being a specific type. It could have great conformation, action, performance but still not fit into one of the traditional desired Hunter type categories so even though it might give you a great days hunting it wouldn’t be eligible to be called a show Hunter
The only ‘Hunter over fences’ classes we have are Working Hunter.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

From the USEF page:

"The show hunter discipline, which has origins in English foxhunting but is an exclusively North American competitive pursuit. The sport includes horse show classes both on the flat and over fences, with obstacles designed in a natural style that reflects the discipline’s foxhunting origins."

Anyhow, sorry for the derailing, OP!!


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, there are type hunters here too. I think part of it is the breeds of horses available in the UK and in AUS are different than the breeds available in north america. 

The QH scene has those breed specific hunter classes, but we also see QH in the open hunters. I know a few years back there weren't many QH in the UK and people were paying tons on money for them there (for western riding, not english jumping). There are also breed specific hunter shows for arabians, and a handful of other breeds here. 

As another example, around here we don't really have cobs. Most kids are going to learn to jump on a pony, and if they are at a nice barn it will be a welsh, maybe imported from the UK. Then they may go to a smaller warmblood, qh, tb, something that's 15hh range. Then once the person is full grown, or if they are just tall in general they will move up to a big wb or tb, 16-17hh. Gotta say as a tall person it makes me sad to see short people on those big horses, those tall ones should be reserved for tall people! (ok, I'm not being super serious here obviously anyone can have any horse they want)

Here the fashion swings between warmblood and thoroughbred types every 10 years or so, but in general the warmblood is the popular choice for the upper levels. I've seen judges place horses based on their type preference, and I've seen judges place the best horse regardless of it's type. 

In eventing or jumping you ride your horse to the fence. In hunters they hunt (or find) the distance to the fence. 
Here's a quote from another forum
"My horse started this way and he would hunt the jumps and we rarely had a bad distance. "
It is based on fox hunting, maybe out in a field(field hunters) or crossing roads, going through gates, and jumping fences(hunter hack). If you are out galloping across the country hunting a fox, you are going to be hopping over fences, crossing roads, over bushes, etc... You want a horse who's going to find you a good spot to the fence while your focus is on dogs and fox. Your not going to be riding the horse to the base of the bushes in an attempt to find the perfect distance so the horse can clear the 5' bush like you would in stadium jumping. 

Ok, I could go on, but I gotta do some other stuff too! Hope that explanation suffices for now.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think it’s the breeds in the countries that steers the differences
In the UK we have classes for Lightweight hunters, Middleweight hunters, Heavyweight hunters, Small hunters and Ladies hunters and Working Hunters .......and then we have all the classes for Hunter ponies!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I doubt he has enough mane to do a double running braid. You could sure do one though!


----------



## Feathers7 (Jun 11, 2019)

Never ever ever put show-sheen or a 'coat shiner' spray underneath of your saddle area, particularly if your show is local and going to include a bareback riding class. Also, don't use show sheen on the mane or tail before you've braided. Learn from my mistakes! Haha. (And don't wear white gloves if your hands bounce.)

For conditioning sprays, I like these. Not sure if you have them, but if not now then maybe in the future.
https://www.ridingwarehouse.com/Eqyss_Premier_Marigold_Rehydrant_Coat_Spray_32_oz/descpage-EQPM.html
https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/mane-n-tail-detangler-spray-20657 <---------That works like a dream.


One thing I used to do with my TB mare's mane in local shows (and she had a mane much like your Ninja) was a french braid. Looks like you found the one on both sides - you might want only one side, as both sides are usually reserved for horses with a LOT of mane, like Friesians and Andalusians. That might be difficult to accomplish on Ninja. Here are some ideas, including the french braid: Dressage 101 - REGINA DISTRICT DRESSAGE ASSOCIATION

Beware of what is said about plaits in that link: "Not many horses have a nice enough neck or a steady enough contact on the bit to be shown this way as any deviation or flaw is highlighted by the flash of white! It's even more critical that the braids be evenly sized and spaced!"

Braiding the tail as in that video of LoriF's should look quite amazing, but that's up to you and whether the Hunter class enables you to do that. If you're concerned about the hairs sticking out, then after you give Ninja a bath, you can apply detangler/conditioner to the top of the tail and gently wrap over those hairs with vetwrap or bandaging. This will allow the hair time to hydrate and lay flat. That makes braiding a little easier, too, if you decide to do it. Keep a spray bottle of water with you when you braid.

Have a great time duskexx. Make sure and get all of this prep done early so that you have plenty of time to focus on the part that really matters: your riding and relationship with your horse!


----------

